# 4G data plans priced



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...icing-first-ever-vehicle-4g-lte-connectivity/

[edit by [email protected] I just got back from the A3 launch and had a chance to post this on our blog. Link now goes to that]


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

$16.67 per GB. Are these MF-ers high? AT&Fee, man... I tell you.

We need to figure out *STAT* if the thing is SIM-locked to only work on that network. Indications from European cars are that you can insert your own SIM for service, but I fully expect that our backwoods cell service model in the US will claim the A3 as another victim.

My phone is rSAP-capable with a little hackery. There's not one good reason for my phone to be locked out from the ability to host Connect in my S3. If it is locked out, it's because Randall Stephenson and his crew of jacklegs saw fit to screw the US consumer again. 

John Legere may be a brash ******* with a higher sense of confidence than his network justifies, but he at least knows how not to f*** the consumer over. Can you tell I love AT&Fee? Verizon is in the same camp, for what it's worth.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe there is a way to put a sim from T-Mobile in. I'm wondering how much data google maps would use up. Or what the average driver would use?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Oddly enough, I'm not even that interested in trying to use a TMo SIM. I'm a cheap-ass of the highest order, but I'm not delusional. That is, I know that, were I to go on a road trip, the TMo SIM just isn't the way to go. Ultimately, my hope is to keep an AIO SIM on hand and put some bandwidth on it when I'm going on a trip- ergo, pay for Connect when I need it, keep my money in my pocket when I don't. I realize that's not in line with the pure profit model of this subscription service, but I don't need to broadcast to passengers, and I don't need help getting to the office. If passengers want internet, they can use their own data plan on their own device. LOL

Were I a "road warrior," maybe my tune would be different. I am wondering if the Google Maps nav will be entirely useless without a data connection. I sort of have to think it would be, no?


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm currently subscribed to AT&T and I thought I read you could add Connect on to your data plan a while ago. Month to month subscription is definitely the way to go since it's not any cheaper to pay up front. 

I'm not sure what navigation is offered without data, maybe there is preloaded navigation SD card in the Prestige package?


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Probably depends on how much you use it, but I can say that I spent 6 days in Europe in January and bought a 300 MB international data plan when I arrived. After using it for Google Maps walking directions all day, everyday, Tube/Metro schedules, looking up landmarks, sending a few picture messages and the odd Facebook checks, I was still about 100 MB under my cap, at least. So I'd have to assume that Audi Connect won't gobble up that much if you are just using it for the Google Maps functionality. Could be wrong, of course...



Canthoney said:


> Maybe there is a way to put a sim from T-Mobile in. I'm wondering how much data google maps would use up. Or what the average driver would use?


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Unused Data Rollover perhaps?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

One thing that is nice about Tmo is the availability to travel to Canada and still have data. For those of us near the border.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> $16.67 per GB. Are these MF-ers high? AT&Fee, man... I tell you.
> 
> We need to figure out *STAT* if the thing is SIM-locked to only work on that network. Indications from European cars are that you can insert your own SIM for service, but I fully expect that our backwoods cell service model in the US will claim the A3 as another victim.
> 
> ...


i'd rather get a Verizon sim or just stick to the preloaded maps...


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> Oddly enough, I'm not even that interested in trying to use a TMo SIM. I'm a cheap-ass of the highest order, but I'm not delusional. That is, I know that, were I to go on a road trip, the TMo SIM just isn't the way to go. Ultimately, my hope is to keep an AIO SIM on hand and put some bandwidth on it when I'm going on a trip- ergo, pay for Connect when I need it, keep my money in my pocket when I don't. I realize that's not in line with the pure profit model of this subscription service, but I don't need to broadcast to passengers, and I don't need help getting to the office. If passengers want internet, they can use their own data plan on their own device. LOL
> 
> Were I a "road warrior," maybe my tune would be different. I am wondering if the Google Maps nav will be entirely useless without a data connection. I sort of have to think it would be, no?


I hadn't really thought about this before... but I think I had just assumed google maps was an "additional feature." If you don't get a dataplan for the car does that mean that your 2k+ nav system won't provide .. navigation?!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I'd certainly hope that for the substantial upcharge for MMI+ you'd get navigation even without a data connection.

I'd hope that the data connection, similar to my wife's Durango, gets you traffic updates, gas pricing, etc. I'd think you'd need the Google/data connection for nav photos, etc, but basic navigation _should_ and better be available without the extra monthly.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> I'd certainly hope that for the substantial upcharge for MMI+ you'd get navigation even without a data connection.
> 
> I'd hope that the data connection, similar to my wife's Durango, gets you traffic updates, gas pricing, etc. I'd think you'd need the Google/data connection for nav photos, etc, but basic navigation _should_ and better be available without the extra monthly.


This is my hope as well, but I'm keeping expectations low. Ideally, we'd be able to wire-connect to an internet connection and/or utilize an SD card to load current Google Maps data onto the hard drive should we decide not to activate Connect.

The only difference between the $1,900 nav upgrade and the $2,600 nav upgrade is the inclusion of the LTE chipset and the "free" six months of service. Ergo, that chipset costs you $500. :laugh:

As seen in the foreground of the photo below (and on the subject window sticker), the $1,900 package really is the whole deal, less Connect. I can't imagine they'll go back to Navteq maps for cars without Connect. Really, I guess the only question is that of the update process without an internet connection.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Hopefully I can help shed a little light on some of this for you guys. I have the 3g Audi connect and can explain how that works.
You have a standard nav system, similar to the nav systems in previous Audis. That system is preloaded and the information never changes. It does have some good features but it doesn't take any information from Google maps.
You can enable Google maps which costs data the FIRST time you map an area. The nav system has a 40GB HDD so it caches the maps and only updates if Google made a change.
If you load all of your music onto the HDD your maps may get recycled faster. I think that take s a VCDS mod though. 
The info you get from google maps does not use any information (that I can tell) from the normal nav system.
An example is that on normal nav I can specify that I want to see all gas stations, restaurants, and golf courses. It will show me exactly those. when just displaying the map I can see every fuel station around me and what brand they are. I can see restaurants and frequently the name as well as golf courses. When I get on the interstate, it will tell me that gas and food is ahead but it doesn't always tell me which ones.

On Google maps it will not get as exact. It seems like I can choose points of interest and that encompasses tourist stops, museums, etc. If I want gas stations I think that I also get food and lodging. The Google maps will not display the detailed info like the built in Nav does in town, but on the interstate, it will always display the next three exits and show an icon on the exit that looks exactly like that places sign. an example is that Applebees has the apple on the exit info sign in google maps.

Traffic info does not come from the built in nav. Traffic info does not come from Google maps. Traffic info comes from a separate subscription through Sirius @ $4 a month for a real time overlay of all interstates and major thoroughfares. The good news is that all Audis up to now come with a 2 or 4 year subscription to that service. It does not transfer if you sell the vehicle, but for you all getting new ones it should benefit you.

When I bought my car I had to reset everything to factory defaults to troubleshoot issues with getting the Audi connect working. This flushes all google cached maps too. I reset my data and checked usage and during a full month of having google maps on every time I started the car and taking a trip from Augusta to Atlanta (2 hours) and another trip from Augusta to Daytona (5 hours) with google maps going the whole time, along with a couple of searches for restaurants and I only used 330MB of data. The following month I used about 100MB. 

Once you map an area you can actually pull the sim out and still turn on google maps and get them as long as the maps are cached. Most people that do not renew the subscription service will still have Google earth maps of the city that they live in. They will notice that when they travel outside that mapped area, Google will turn into a blur and you will not be able to see anything.

I think you get the Audi connect for something like 3 months when you buy a new car...so you don't have to decide immediately. I think you get Sirius radio for 30 days and the traffic nav for 4 years with a new car purchase.

The nav can also look up weather and events in your current city, or in your destination city. It can also look up destinations and map them without knowing the address. for an example I can leave my house and hit the voice activated nav button (which works REALLY well) and say "navigation, Graceland" and it will take me just past Dan Halen's house and dump me in a very questionable part of town in front of Elvis Presley's house.
You can also say things like "I'm hungry" and it will search out all restaurants close to you. You can also say things like "navigation, Turkish food" and it will locate only restaurants that serve Turkish food. All of that costs data...but not that much.

One other thing to note. You can't do anything about it, and they may speed up the time in the new version but from the time that you start the car, it starts booting up the MMI and Nav system. It then connects to your phone and starts pulling down all of the contacts and recent call info and it is also trying to establish the data connection and bring up google maps. It takes it several minutes before you can do the google searches and the MMI is not 100% booted up for maybe 4 minutes or so. After it is booted up that day if you get out of the car for less than an hour or so it is like it just goes to sleep and has everything back ready in 20-30 seconds. Longer than that and you will be waiting another 3-4 minutes to have a fully functional MMI. That isn't to say that you can't use the MMI during that time. It will start pulling music immediately, unless you have it Bluetooth streaming from your phone, then it is longer. It is similar to booting up your computer. It takes like 4 minutes for it to 100% boot but you have partial functionality within 30-45 seconds.

I hope this helped.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Cyncris said:


> You have a standard nav system, similar to the nav systems in previous Audis. That system is preloaded and the information never changes. It does have some good features but it doesn't take any information from Google maps.


Excellent commentary, Carl; thanks!

So the nav is preloaded with what, Navteq maps that will still need to be updated with an update disc from time to time?


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Very informative. Thank you.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Ya huge turn off for me...HOWEVER...

http://www.androidcentral.com/audi-and-att-putting-lte-your-car-price



> Audi also says that starting this summer, you'll be able to add your car to your existing AT&T Mobile Share plan. That's right, your car. Audi isn't going to be the only ones offering 4G LTE connectivity in the ar this year, but it's pretty much first out of the gate with delivering.


This is the ONLY way I would ever use the service as I have unlimited data with my provider that I have had since data on phones was cool and they tried promoting it.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Thanks for the info - definitely good background to have.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> Ya huge turn off for me...HOWEVER...
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/audi-and-att-putting-lte-your-car-price
> 
> ...


Hmm, I wonder how much it costs to add your car to your data plan? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Canthoney said:


> Hmm, I wonder how much it costs to add your car to your data plan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point, didn't think they would charge you a month lol, wow that's all I can say what a scam it is...

Each Tablet, Camera, Game Device$10.00/mo.
*Each Smart Locator, Automotive$10.00/mo.*
Each Wireless Home Phone$20.00/mo.
Each Basic Phone$20.00/mo.
Each Internet Device$20.00/mo.
Each Smartphone$40.00/mo.

So IMO, I think this is the best way to go, especially if you have a family share plan already

I think Rogers is Audi Canada's partner
http://www.rogers.com/web/content/share-everything

Each Tablet, Camera, Game Device$10.00/mo.
Each Basic Phone$30.00/mo.
Each Smartphone$55.00/mo.

Not sure what a SmartPick or what's defined by a 'Bring Your Own'...doesn't have anything that is defined as automobile


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

great info Cyncris. thanks!

those boot up times are slightly disconcerting.

but i do love the fact that you can say "i'm hungry" and the car will help out. right now nothing happens when i tell my car i'm hungry.

what's the point of the car being able to connect 8 LTE devices if the cost of Data is that high. hopefully you can use your cell phone's data plan.

i wonder what phone company will be used in Canada.


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

t.oorboh! said:


> great info Cyncris. thanks!
> 
> those boot up times are slightly disconcerting.
> 
> ...


The old 3G MMI systems can also understand "i'm hungry" along with "i need money" and "i need gas". 

The best thing about these new systems is the google integration and google map updates. At least I thought they were until I saw the price! Yikes!


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Excellent commentary, Carl; thanks!
> 
> So the nav is preloaded with what, Navteq maps that will still need to be updated with an update disc from time to time?


Yes, if you choose to update them.



v6er said:


> The old 3G MMI systems can also understand "i'm hungry" along with "i need money" and "i need gas".


and my favorite "go home", although I think it will do that with no data connection.

One other cool thing about Google maps, when you choose a destination, it will map out 3 different paths for you, just like it does on a phone or computer. You can then choose which route you want to take. The built in nav system will not give you that option.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Cyncris said:


> Yes, if you choose to update them.


Well that's sort of stinky. I'm reeeeeeeeeeeealy hoping that the Connect module isn't SIM-locked and/or set to not allow connection through use of the phone's rSAP capability. Even if it's blocked and can't be coded back in, surely a European "brain" would fix the issue, 'cause I know they are able to use rSAP.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> Well that's sort of stinky. I'm reeeeeeeeeeeealy hoping that the Connect module isn't SIM-locked and/or set to not allow connection through use of the phone's rSAP capability. Even if it's blocked and can't be coded back in, surely a European "brain" would fix the issue, 'cause I know they are able to use rSAP.


Or potentially just a software recode via VCDS


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

qtroCUB said:


> Or potentially just a software recode via VCDS


Right, the "coded back in" portion of my option statement. :thumbup:

http://www.audi.gr/etc/medialib/ngw...udi-12-0061_connect-quick-guide-en-online.pdf

Option 1 *GOOD*, option 2 *BAD*.

:laugh:


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

I know there are several very in-depth 3g threads where they have gotten a couple of pay as you go sims to work in the 3g cars as well as an AT&T sim to work. The major downsides are that while they have gotten other carriers to work, the speeds are only 2G and with the people that use the pay as you go sim, they never use google maps, just the search function.....if I were going to be that cheap, I would just grab my phone that has all that same functionality, 4G speeds, and that I am already paying for data.

Most of you will have to decide if you like the options that Audi connect gives you. When I found out that it was an additional subscription, I got very pissy and threw a fit. Afterwards I decided that if the car had that capability, it was worth it to me to turn that on. I went ahead and prepaid for the 2.5 years.

I have heard of a couple of people that run up 2GB of data a month but those folks are doing silly stuff like turning on the wifi hotspot in the car and attaching their phone to that then bluetooth streaming music through their phone. Seems pointless to me...you start out with compressed audio, stream it, it comes to the car, it is fed to the phone via wifi, the phone processes it, streams it back to the car via Bluetooth where the car processes it again and it is put out the speakers.
Streaming music works fine if you stay in one area. I have tried streaming (Radio Lemans) while I was on a road trip and every time I entered and left a town the stream would break, so you needed someone refreshing the stream every time it stopped. With SiriusXM, HD FM, standard FM, SD card readers, and DVD in dash, I don't ever see a reason that streaming would be needed.

BTW, the in dash CD is actually a DVD. It is possible to watch a movie on your MMI screen. With a VCDS change it is possible to enable video in motion.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 15, 2001)

My phone can already act as a hotpot via enabling Internet sharing. 
Why can't the car take advantage of that? Is that even possible with the current MMI systems? Seems pretty basic to me.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Tyler Durden said:


> My phone can already act as a hotpot via enabling Internet sharing.
> Why can't the car take advantage of that? Is that even possible with the current MMI systems? Seems pretty basic to me.


It's known to be possible in other regions; US capability for this functionality is TBD. It is worth noting that, if your phone is not rSAP-capable (iStuff need not apply; it isn't rSAP-capable), it won't matter.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> It's known to be possible in other regions; US capability for this functionality is TBD. It is worth noting that, if your phone is not rSAP-capable (iStuff need not apply; it isn't rSAP-capable), it won't matter.


I was fiddling with my phone today, and was looking for this thread and going to report it, and you beat me to it (almost a month ago) ha, activated it with my phone (BB Z10)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_profile#Cars_with_SAP.28rSAP.29_Support

more details ^^^


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Timely bump. The more reading I do, the more it seems like rSAP is being phased out. As much as I switch phones, I'll probably have to settle for finding some other way to not pay AT&T $500 for 30GB of data.


----------

